# Wie bekomme ich ein Loch in Amphore ohne sie brechen zu lassen?



## xela (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe eine grosse Amphore aus Terrakotta, welche ich bis zuletzt als Wasserauslauf genutzt habe. Das Wasser floss von meinem Filter durch einen Schlauch in die Amphore. Das Loch war gerade gross genug um den Schlauch rein zu bekommen. Ging alles ganz prima bis ......... der neue grössere Filter kam . Ich habe jetzt Rohre und keinen Schlauch mehr. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn .... weiß jemand wie ich es am besten ohne Verluste hin bekomme, sprich ohne die Amphore zu zerbrechen, ein größeres Loch zu bohren? Ich weiß, dass Terrakotta in der Hinsicht schwer zu bearbeiten ist, wenn´s einmal gebrannt wurde und ich trau mich nicht einfach den Bohrer an zu setzen 

Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juli 2014)

Hi

Willst du ein Loch erweitern ein neues rein bekommen ?
Grüße Michael


----------



## xela (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Michael,

ich will es erweitern. Im mom hat es einen  Ø von 2,5 cm. Es müssen aber jetzt mind. das doppelte werden. So genau hab ich es noch nicht ausgemessen.     

LG Alex


----------



## Petta (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Alex.......sehr gute Dienste leistet ein sog.Papageienschnabel.......oder eine Lochfräse( für Steckdosen ) Gruß


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juli 2014)

Lochfräse. Genau da ist das Problem. Solche lochfräsen haben einen zentralen Bohrer damit das Ding nicht hin und her wabbelt. Wird das neue loch groß genug damit das alte darin verwendet, ok. Soll es nur 2cm größer werden, wird das schwer.
Grüße Michael


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo, das mit der Lochfräse ist recht einfach lössbar.

Erst mit der Fräse eine Schablone bohren und dies dann quasi als Führung für die Fräse auf das Werkstück spannen.
Dies ist dummerweise rund...


----------



## Petta (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo,.....ich würde rundherum bohren und dann mit dem Papageienschnabel vorsichtig raus brechen.....wie bei einer Fließe !!


----------



## groecamp (12. Juli 2014)

ganz einfach... mit Rundfeile.... wenn das Loch nicht so groß wäre, dann wäre ein Forstner-Bohrer vielleicht nicht schlecht...


----------



## Brittami (12. Juli 2014)

Ich töpfere selbst und ich würde vorsichtig das Loch grösser "knabbern". Also mit der Zange, wahrscheinlich der "Papageienschnabel".
Vielleicht geht auch ein Dremel mit passendem Aufsatz für Keramik, das wäre dann wie schleifen oder feilen, aber..... bei allem elektrischen ist schnell ein Malheur passiert.

LG
Britta


----------



## laolamia (12. Juli 2014)

umdrehen und neu bohren geht nicht?


----------



## koifischfan (12. Juli 2014)

Hast du ein Bild des Objektes?


----------



## samorai (12. Juli 2014)

He Leute!
Warum so kompliziert? Mit einer einfachen Lochsäge geht es auch, mit langsamer Umdrehung den gebrannten Ton anritzen und durch bohren/sägen. Die Geschwindigkeit nicht erhöhen. Überlege Dir lieber das Loch nicht mittig zu bohren sondern wie bei einem Exzenter aus der Mitte heraus. Das hat den Vorteil der Amphore ein ganz flaches Gefälle zu geben ohne daß das Wasser nach hinten wieder ausläuft. 

Gruß Ron!


----------



## xela (12. Juli 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten  An die Lochfräse hab ich auch schon gedacht. Wegen dem zentralen Bohrer müsste ich dann eben ein Stück weiter rüber ansetzen, um mit dem nicht im alten Loch zu hängen. Dann wäre auch das "festhalten" gegeben.
Den Dremel müsst ich mal probieren, aber per Hand zu feilen ist mir zu mühsehlig. Habe das Loch was schon in der Amphore war etwas mit einer Feile erweitert damit der Schlauch besser rein passt. Hat mich ein paar Stunden (und jede menge an Staub) gekostet. Nicht nochmal


----------



## xela (12. Juli 2014)

Bin grad mal rausgespurtet und hab Fotos gemacht.
Laolamia ..... leider geht umdrehen schlecht. Müsste ich das schon vorhandene Loch erstmal verschliessen und ich hätte immer Angst dass es nicht hält und ich dort Wasserverlust hätte.


----------



## lotta (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Alex,
nimm den Dreml...
oder wenn du eine ...zur Hand hast, 
die oszillierende" Multitool Machine" von Fein, mit speziellem Aufsatz...
(wenn du Interesse hast, schicke ich dir gerne per PN einen Link, zum Werkzeug)
Ich möchte ja keine verbotene Schleichwerbung betreiben.
Ich bin Keramikerin, 
es gibt da sicher einige mehr oder weniger "einfache "Lösungen.
Wenn du magst, schreib mich an
LG Bine


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2014)

<OT> Bine, da Du ja nicht die Firma Fein bist und auch nicht mit Geräten der Firma handelst, kannst Du den Link ruhig hier reinsetzen. Du bist lang genug dabei, um nicht in die Rubrik "Werbespammer" zu rutschen.</OT>


----------



## xela (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bine,

hab mal meinen Mann gefragt und er meinte er hätte so´n Maschienchen von Fein  Wenn du mir schreiben könntest, um welchen Aufsatz es sich handelt könnte ich mal schaun, ob wir den nicht auch schon daheim haben. Das wär prima, wenn ich damit das Loch grösser bekommen würde. Wenns schief geht, hab ich noch ne andere Verwendung für den Krug ... er wird dann im Teich versenkt  

Lg Alex


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juli 2014)

Mhhhh .............................................warum kaufst du dir nicht eine extra Pumpe ?

Gruss Obs


----------



## xela (13. Juli 2014)

Hi Obs,

da hab ich auch schon mal kurz dran gedacht, aber eine Extrapumpe kommt nicht in Frage weil ich nicht irgendwann den ganzen Teich voller Pumpen liegen haben will. Die eine langt mir grad völlig. Überall die Kabel und Schläuch ... nene  Ausserdem wäre sie unnötig. Ich müsste das Wasser für den Filter nach oben zum Wasserfall pumpen lassen und für die Amphore auch. Den Filter hab ich grad so schön hinter dem __ Schilf versteckt stehen und möchte ihn nicht umstellen. Habe leider keine weitere Versteckmöglichkeit und man würde ihn dann immer gleich sehen. Die Amphore soll auch nirgends anders liegen als oben am Wasserfall. Dort hat sie schon an unserem ersten Teich gelegen und da soll sie auch bleiben 
Ich bekomm das grössere Loch schon noch in den Krug .... egal wie


----------



## derseeberger (13. Juli 2014)

im Dachdeckerbedarf gibtes Spezialbohrer für Ziegel die man ohne Schlag benutzt Bohren und dann Ausknabbern


----------



## lotta (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo Alex,
ich habe mit diesem Werkzeug, gerade einen Sandstein bearbeitet...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fein-Multima...mwerker_Elektrowerkzeuge_&hash=item4851d89659

Ansonsten gibts von/für Dremel
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...70BCC0F5A0362A3FA.ASTPCEN08?ref=searchDetaill:

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück
Bine


----------

